# Reptile videos PLEASE LOOK!



## 69blottfilms69 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hay
could you all check out me and Lizardman5s Youtube channel
we have lots of great videos 
[video=youtube;ny8Zvasuj64]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&amp;v=ny8Zvasuj64[/video]
^^Video of a western bearded dragon we found diging holes to lay eggs we think,This is one of are best finds yet!

[video=youtube;_PKb5uqnLa8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&amp;v=_PKb5uqnLa8[/video]
Here we found a baby shingle back with 3 ticks and we safey removed them and let him go

[video=youtube;ZfiahXZ5xe0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&amp;v=ZfiahXZ5xe0[/video]
Heres a shingle back we found yesrday

[video=youtube;4U2sIb3rb-4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&amp;v=4U2sIb3rb-4[/video]

And last is a videos of a thicky, shingle back,marble geckos

It would be great if you subscribed,liked,commented 

and any feed back how we can improve would be awesome


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 26, 2011)

I dont sub to many Youtubers but i subbed to you guys. 
Glad you left the beardie alone, that was a cool vid.


----------



## Pinoy (Oct 26, 2011)

Subbed 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Tassie97 (Oct 26, 2011)

gee look at all those flies :shock:


----------



## snakes123 (Oct 26, 2011)

They are cool. I'll sub when I get on a laptop. Check out mine sydneyroosters100. I have all my geckos. But I need to update as I have eggs and hatchies.


----------



## GeckoRider (Oct 26, 2011)

Good Job guys


----------



## 69blottfilms69 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the feed back and we have never seen a dragon where we live
And i thought she would of ran of but she sat there watching us
If anyone is from perth hills do you get them here?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice videos, that is a Western Bearded Dragon. It is a fully grown mature adult that is gravid and laying eggs. The correct term for lizards with eggs is gravid not pregnant, pregnant refers only to animals that have a placenta. Keep up the good work guys and keep learning about your local herpetofauna.

I do have one piece of advice for you. Try and get a stick or pole that is rather sturdy and cut it to about head height. When videoing at about this height rest the camera on this to try and get some stability. I understand the difficulty in hand holding a video camera and this could potentially help.


----------



## 69blottfilms69 (Oct 26, 2011)

Ok thanks yeah my cma is really wobbley so ill try and make a long stick you it to go on cheers


----------



## Bloomster (Oct 26, 2011)

As to pogona minor minor, They are more common on the swan coastal plain, but still generally common in the hills and surrounding 600plus km.
Great find, and keep up the good work guys.


Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710a using Tapatalk


----------



## lizardman59 (Oct 28, 2011)

thanks guys for so much positive feedback yeh knew it was gravid when i said it was pregnant i as like oh **** thats what you say for humans so then i just talked about the bulges and said it was going to lay eggs lol thanks guys so much means alot


----------



## crocdoc (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice videos. I agree with GeckPhotographer: use a stick, monopod or tripod when shooting. One bit of extra advice I can give, though, is never ever shoot video while you're walking. Professional TV cameramen can get away with this because they have big, heavy cameras on a steadicam rig, but for the rest of us it's an absolute no no. If you do take a walking shot because you're worried the animal might take off before you have a chance to get closer, edit it out before you post the video on youtube. I know a lot of people that get motion sickness if there's too much hand-held camerawork and you'll lose them within the first three seconds.


----------



## lizardman59 (Oct 30, 2011)

thanks guys for the feedback


----------



## spandangle (Oct 31, 2011)

Good videos! 

Whereabouts in the Hills did you find the pogona minor minor? I am in Kalamunda and I have never seen one in the Hills. What a find!


----------



## 69blottfilms69 (Oct 31, 2011)

spandangle said:


> Good videos!
> 
> Whereabouts in the Hills did you find the pogona minor minor? I am in Kalamunda and I have never seen one in the Hills. What a find!



HAY IM FROM BICKLEY! 
5 mins from kalamunda


----------



## spandangle (Oct 31, 2011)

69blottfilms69 said:


> HAY IM FROM BICKLEY!
> 5 mins from kalamunda



Ahh, the best place in Perth to live! 

I have never seen a western beardie up in these parts. Good find! I might have to look a little harder.


----------



## 69blottfilms69 (Oct 31, 2011)

And mate Lizardman5's dad saw one on a rock bush walking today so far 2 have been spoted locally.
Know any spots to find thickys i love them!


----------

